# Stage 2 CIC asking for traffic and police certificate help



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey all

We submitted out IEC stage 2 applications the other week no problem. Until I saw below

“xxxxxxx - AIMEE xxxxxxxxx:
> Police Certificate: From each country/state where the residence period has been six months or longer since the age of 18, provide an original police clearance certificate . In addition to your previously submitted Police Certificate, please provide a Traffic History Report from Victoria. This report differs from the National Police Check. This must be received at this office by: 10/01/2013 “

My concerns are that my wife has never lived in victoria, only ever in the NT, and for my application which was approved I didn't have to get a state certificate only the national one.

I attempted to upload a letter explaining why I cannot provide the traffic and police record as requested by the MY CIC form won’t give me the option, only the fields for the police check.

Does anyone know of a number i can call to find out what's going on? She's freaking out. We don't go till april but yeah.


----------



## ticklechicken (Aug 13, 2013)

From memory, at the bottom of the CIC application page there were fields to upload other required documents. 

Otherwise, you might have to save the scans of the national and state checks as one file, then reupload them together into the police check field.

I have no idea why they'd be asking for a Victorian check. Possibly because NT isn't technically a state and some government functions are administered by other states? But surely NT has its own traffic authority: it doesn't really make sense.

As for WA, the the traffic infringement and criminal record checks are combined into one, and they check other states too. Maybe you could look into whether the same is true for NT, and send them a link showing its combined.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Ticklechicken.

When we logged in to have a look, there was no way to upload anything BUT a police check. No where about traffic report, or even the field below where, in the origional application, you could upload additional documentation.

The AFP Police has the line, and i'm not quoting 100% here, but along the lines of "...So and So has no reportable criminal convictions or court cases with the AFP or any State or Territory in Australia..."

The NT one, from when we rang and asked is exactly the same apparently.

I've just reuploaded that, with a page in the PDF explaining about never having lived in Victoria, never having held a Victoria drivers license. I have read that only QLD and VIC applicants needed to provide the traffic history report.

Seems odd, that we have almost identical applications, the only difference been her parents live in Victoria, which is why we think this has come about, and mine are in the NT.

It's a pain having no number to call, and knowing that the email addresses never give you a response, but hopefully this will get a response.


----------

